# Anonimo 6002 club



## Bushido69

Hello fellow Anonomists,

I am glad to report that I am joining you all this month. Just received my Professionale 6002 (black wave dial, #116/299) yesterday. Currently at work enjoying this beauty on my wrist.

Will post pics when I get home to a camera. Looking forward to sharing in your enthusiasm for the brand.:-!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

COngratulations we are growing... Pls don't forget the pictures thinking now to get the same model.

Thanks for share!

Wear it and enjoy it in the best of health!!!


----------



## Bushido69

nelsondevicenci said:


> COngratulations we are growing... Pls don't forget the pictures thinking now to get the same model.
> 
> Thanks for share!
> 
> Wear it and enjoy it in the best of health!!!


 Thank you! I keep looking at it here at work. She is a beauty. I will definitely post pics the first chance I get. Glad to have gotten into the Anonimo game so early on. I expect these pieces will only continue to appreciate (in value and demand) the longer they are out, due in no little part to this forum.


----------



## jcoat007

Congratulations!!!!

Did you get it on a strap or a bracelet?


----------



## EL_Chingon

congrats and PICTURES please.


----------



## Bushido69

jcoat007 said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> Did you get it on a strap or a bracelet?


I acquired mine on the strap. But I am looking for the bracelet as a second option. b-) Know anyone that has one for sale?

Thanks for all the warm wishes. And now, for your viewing pleasure, the Anonimo crono 6002....


----------



## jcoat007

Bushido69 said:


> I acquired mine on the strap. But I am looking for the bracelet as a second option. b-) Know anyone that has one for sale?
> 
> Thanks for all the warm wishes. And now, for your viewing pleasure, the Anonimo crono 6002....


Looks awesome!!! I never get tired of seeing this piece!!!

As for the bracelet, you just have to keep your eyes open on the forums or get in contact with an AD to order you one. I don't think I have ever seen a pro bracelet for sale though. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Thanks *jcoat007 *you help me a lot so i pulled the triger on the Professionale Crono on Leather Strap... i wish to be on Friday!!! :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Bushido69

nelsondevicenci said:


> Thanks *jcoat007 *you help me a lot so i pulled the triger on the Professionale Crono on Leather Strap... i wish to be on Friday!!! :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


 So, took the plunge on the 6002 too? Congratulations, mang!! Pics will be necessary.:-!


----------



## pjene

Great choice! Love the 6002, love it, love it, love it!


----------



## rsr911

My ultimate Grail Anonimo!!!! :-!


----------



## Bushido69

Thanks gents! It IS a beautiful piece. I couldn't wear any other watch for the past week or so because I had a hard time taking this one off and trying not to stare at it.

It, too was one of my grail watches. I finally got sick of obssessing over it and just took the plunge! 
I need to take it easy for a while - my motorcycle track habit is suffering as a result of lack of funding!


----------



## Guest71

Honestly I am not a 6002 fan. 
The case stays fantastic but the dial just explodes in your face
Less is always more and sometimes you have to kill your darlings but hey i am probably the only one no? 
Your watch stays a master piece compared to many others of course... 

I have a pro gmt waffle which is for me the ideal eye balance


----------



## Anonimo Australia

HOT HOT HOT!!! It's a killer on a bracelet too.
Enjoy it.


----------



## Bushido69

Guest71 said:


> Honestly I am not a 6002 fan.
> The case stays fantastic but the dial just explodes in your face
> Less is always more and sometimes you have to kill your darlings but hey i am probably the only one no?
> Your watch stays a master piece compared to many others of course...
> 
> I have a pro gmt waffle which is for me the ideal eye balance


Yes, not for everyone. But it fits my extreme style perfectly(see my avatar)...

And thank you Anon. Aussie for the compliment. I will be holding off on the bracelet until a little later, but it is in the acquisition plans.


----------



## Escapement1

Congrats, looks like we share a few pasttimes:-!. The 6002 was my first Anonimo and now, ahhh, one of a fewIf you ever decide to spice it up a bit try polishing the bezel out with a cape cod cloth and adding the deployant, very happy with both choices personally... I've got #107 black wave on kodiak...


----------



## Bushido69

Escapement1 said:


> Congrats, looks like we share a few pasttimes:-!. The 6002 was my first Anonimo and now, ahhh, one of a fewIf you ever decide to spice it up a bit try polishing the bezel out with a cape cod cloth and adding the deployant, very happy with both choices personally... I've got #107 black wave on kodiak...


 Yes, it would appear we have some interests in common! This too, is my first Anonimo and Im sure other will eventually follow. As the bezel starts getting a few more scratches, I may look into the option of polishing it out. Nothing like cleaning her up and adding that tasty candy aroma at the same time!

BTW, #116 here.


----------



## Blownaway

I am loving mine...its a keeper for sure...


----------



## phunky_monkey

Looks like we have a similar taste in watches; I too own a 6002 and a LW 'The One'. Nice choices!

My 'Pro' says hi :-!


----------



## TomK

Welcome to the Club. It is one of my favorites. One of my son's favorites too. I had to wrestle it back after the photo. Good luck and wear in good health.


----------



## keithj5371

I'm looking at buying a 6002 model with the waffle face. It's used with no signs of wear, is $5,900 a good price? Is the wave or waffle preferred?


----------



## timefleas

Much too high for a used Pro Chrono. Waffle or wave (?) preference should be determined by the buyer.


----------



## keithj5371

About how much are they going for? This one has a leather strap.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

As Peter said for him is too much or for others dont, all depends on condition, as always i said buy the Seller... I got my Pro Crono wave dial because i never find the waffle crono for 5200 when i got it the watch was not in the condition of the pictures the seller sent me. 

I make a claim was more than 40 days snd nothing he won. 

I do a refinish and movement service for 680... Change crystal because a nick for 480 so the total Was $6360 so I learned from that. 

I close friend of mine gets the pro crono wave diali rated 85% for $5000 like 2 months ago. 

2 years ago other guy got his waffle pro crono on strap for $8500 99% condition because the guy purchased and never used it and he serviced the watch because was not running as the specs. 

Also waffle is RARE and more desirable. 

Also i have an example for you...few months ago i find a Notturnale Drass Gold a watch of retail $ 8700 foing for 4500 then finally 3500 like new condition but when try to get it someone else take it... And 4 days ago i got same watch, same co dition for 4500... Because i do my research of the seller ask for reference confirmed references so im waiting now for my new member of la mia famiglia... Thanks timefleas because your review and pictures help me to make my decision. 

Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## timefleas

Thanks Nelson, wearing the Notty right now and still loving it--so far the best of my Nimos without question (I even briefly thought of picking up a second--perhaps the same one you got)--restored my faith in the company somewhat--hope you enjoy your incoming!

Peter


----------



## nelsondevicenci

timefleas said:


> Thanks Nelson, wearing the Notty right now and still loving it--so far the best of my Nimos without question (I even briefly thought of picking up a second--perhaps the same one you got)--restored my faith in the company somewhat--hope you enjoy your incoming!
> 
> Peter


Yes my friend at the price i took it is insane and for sure im going to enjoy it a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## keithj5371

Thanks Nelson


----------



## phunky_monkey

As Nelson has said, it all depends on the condition of the watch and what you're willing to pay for it. I just sold my Pro Crono for more than what you've mentioned, but it is in fantastic condition and comes on the bracelet which is both very expensive and highly desirable. The Pro Waffle doesn't come up for sale much, and I personally find it to be the much more desirable piece. I think I will regret my decision, perhaps I am already, as they really do not come along very often. It's a fantastic piece and was my grail.

Personally, I'd be wanting to pay a less than you've quoted with strap only but with that in mind you may not get a chance at another all that quickly.

As for the Notturnale, I was thinking very hard about buying that one Nelson, and then someone purchased it without much time to go. I actually got to the point where I had an offer sitting on my computer, but didn't pull the trigger! Glad it went to you my friend :-!


----------



## keithj5371

Thanks for the advice


----------



## keithj5371

Ok I just received my Professional Chrono 6002 with waffle and screw down lugs. Piece looks great and I want thank the person who got it for me. Now I just need to join the club.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Congrats on your purchase, it's a great piece.


----------



## jcoat007

keithj5371 said:


> Now I just need to join the club.


Didn't you just join the club? :-s


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Welcome to the Anonimost side !

Be careful with the Bug!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## keithj5371

Thanks


----------



## keithj5371

I guess I did, thanks


----------



## 11oss

Great pictures


----------

